# How many is too many (mealworms)?



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

How many mealworms are safe to mix into daily food intake? Is there such a thing as too many mealworms? I've got a nursing doe who loves the mealworms, and will pick them out and eat them all before moving on to the rest of the food (which she does eat). Her cage-mate is slow to come to the food dish and has not had the chance to eat any mealworms. Is it safe to increase the number of mealworms I put in the dish each day? Or should I leave it as is and just figure it's a first-come-first-serve deal?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would just give one or two per mouse per day if it is a nursing doe not as often for an ordinary pet mouse, too many will make them fat.Combine feeding the Doe with scrambled egg and give her little pieces of bread too,also some boiled rice nursing Does love all that.


----------

